

Ask HN: What will Code Year cover? - nopal

Has anyone seen a syllabus for Code Year?<p>I have a friend who's never programmed asking me if it will help him gain a working knowledge of web development.<p>I'm not sure what to tell him. The site says, "...you'll be building...web sites in no time," but I'm not sure how much prerequisite web experience is expected.
======
chmielewski
_"They just launched Codeyear.com which will send one lesson each week
(starting with JavaScript, ending up in Python) to give people a well rounded
set of skills[...]"_

From:
[http://forums.footballguys.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=630...](http://forums.footballguys.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=630049)

------
vertr
I feel like for now, CodeYear is a bit of a novelty. If they are serious about
learning, I highly recomend starting them on a few books:

Begin with a solid HTML + CSS book. If they do well, get them going on Michael
Hartl's Rails tutorial (available in several formats) and Chris Pine's "Learn
to program" (Beginning programming with Ruby).

If rails is too much, I'd go for Eloquent Javascript:
<http://eloquentjavascript.net/>

